# First stabilized pens - Buckeye burl and birch



## TimR (Jan 18, 2013)

Over in the thread on stabilizing chambers, I posted a photo of the ugly tank I built...but it works!! woohoo:irishjig:
My first experiment was on a couple pen blanks, buckeye burl, spalted river birch and flame box elder. 
The flame box elder was first to turn, and it turned really nice, smoothing out with zero tearout while roughing! I tried doing something 'different' when it was done to give a little texture down by where the fingers sit...well, I won't be providing pics of that or trying that again. :dash2:
The buckeye burl and river birch similarly turned so nicely and without the breath-holding where the wood gets thin near the bushings. 
Here's a pic of the buckeye burl before and after stabilizing.
[attachment=16449]
I think a light couple coats of CA or oil would help bring out the color in the wood a bit better, but wanted to see what the effect would be by just sanding to 600 and hitting them with the tripoli wheel, no wax or other finish. Here's the result. 
[attachment=16447][attachment=16448]
I'm pleased and am thinking thru some of the things I can do now with crisper details and perhaps threading that I wouldn't even consider before.


----------



## healeydays (Jan 18, 2013)

That Buckeye burl is beautiful. Nice colors...


----------



## Vern Tator (Jan 19, 2013)

Nice looking. What pen kit are you using, I like the shape.


----------



## waterboy12 (Jan 20, 2013)

So your stabalizing now?...you know your gonna have to fill me in on this right? great job tim.


----------



## TimR (Jan 20, 2013)

Vern, it's a slimline kit with a Comfort band. Gives it a little better flow for folks that like a meatier pen.
Josh, well since this essentially embodies the finish, when you and I get together to discuss finishes I'll show you how it goes,


----------

